# Body Fat Percentage Bodies



## Highbinder (May 18, 2016)

I'm currently writing a physical fitness program, and one of the main features will be the ability to visualize your goals. The user will input their bone structure through a series of measurements, and goals will include things like body fat percentage and muscle circumferences/ sizes. There will be a viewing window showing what the user's goals will look like on their bone structure. I can change lengths and widths of each bone and muscle to fit the user's bone structure and goals, but I can't show different body fat percentages to fit the user's body fat goals, which is actually very important. An example of what I require would look like this:


Spoiler















I can't use this drawing because one, I don't have rights to it and two, it's resolution is too low.

I'd need the male drawings first so I could start working on the male part of the program (simply because I'm a male -- free product tester lol) and then I''d need the female. In addition to the body fat percentages shown in the drawing, I'd also need 8% for males and 17% for females. It's easy to find -- you just google image search "8% bodyfat," for example, and you'd get a ton of results.

I will obviously give all contributors credit for work, and the rest we can negotiate. I'm not sure whether this program will ever be sold for a profit, but it's definitely a possibility.

Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------

